# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Wegen den Betrugsversuchen am Markplatz

## Tyrolens

Wie geht´s denn diesbezüglich weiter? Kann man die nicht einfach bannen?

----------


## rembox

wie soll das denn gehen? über ip kannst es vergessen, andere möglichkeit wäre zu aufwändig oder kostenintensiv.


da kann man nur warnen, leider

----------


## Tyrolens

Was weiß ich. Meine Computerkenntnisse beschränken sich in etwa darauf, dass ich weiß, wo man das Kastl ein- und ausschaltet.

Aber zumindest eine Warunung könnte man am Marktplatz anbringen.

----------


## Konfusius

normalerweise müsstest den typen bluffen u. ihm sagen, dass du ihm das geld in bar per post schickst um ihm dann eine briefbombe zukommen zu lassen... har har har

----------


## Tyrolens

Eigentlich is des ja ein Fall für die Staatsanwaltschaft. Vielleicht sollte man denen mal die relevanten Daten zukommen lassen...

----------


## noox

was ist passiert? Ich weiß von nix.

----------


## Tyrolens

Du kennst duie Gschicht noch gar nicht? Am Marktplatz werden immer wieder top Bikes zu Spotpreisen angeboten. Gerade aktuell z.B. ein Santa Cruz Blur mit XT und Fox um 1.000,-
Der Kauf soll über ein Treuhandservice abgewickelt werden, wobei der Verkäufer, sobald das Geld dort eingelangt ist, mit der Kohle abhaut und der Käufer durch die Finger schaut.

Ich denke, dass man solchen Leuten möglichst keine Plattform bieten soll.

----------


## BoB

https://www.downhill-board.com/showf...5&o=&fpart=all

----------


## noox

nein, ich lese das heute zum ersten mal. mhm. mal schauen. 

ips und genaue Zeitpunkte müsste ich von allen Einträgen haben.

----------


## noox

Was machen wir?

1. Das Einfachste: Seine fixe IP einfach sperren. 

2. Diejenigen ausfindig machen, die tatsächlich geschädigt wurden, IPs, Zeiten etc. zusammensuchen und versuchen, dem das Handwerk zu legen => Polizei, Provider, etc...

----------


## noox

uups. der kommt von einem rumänischen Provider, so wie das aussieht....

----------


## noox

Ich hab mal seine IP gesperrt. Außerdem eintsprechende Einträge in den News und auf dem Marktplatz gemacht.

Er hat im April folgende Namen verwendet:
Charles Watson, charles_watson29@yahoo.co.uk
Matt Dave, matv2003 a-t aol dot com
Kim Lessy, km3lisa a-t aol dot com
Carol Ortega, carolortg a-t aol dot com
Charles Collins, WCharlly a-t aol dot com
Antony Hope, wholesellerz a-t hotmail dot com
Sera Luigi, dodex1977 a-t yahoo dot com
David, Kenmoore
David Kenmoore, bik3r2004 a-t yahoo dot com
Darius Greg, mdavegreg a-t yahoo dot com
Antony Hoope, antony_hoope@yahoo.com
Julia Cage, juliacage a-t yahoo dot com
Jean Noel, jean_noel_1955@yahoo.com
Robert Motley, robert_motley79@yahoo.co.uk

Als Orte hat er meist Europäische Großsstädte verwendet (London, Rom, Paris, Oslo, Glasgow...)

----------


## rembox

hui....also das kann aber (bzw wird aber) ne menge arbeit!

Ist ja nicht so das der werte bertrüger immernoch die selbe ip hat ^^

aber gut finden würden's sicher alle! Sowas könnte auch ganz schnell den Ruf schädigen, wenn sowas wer falsch aufnimmt und weiterblablat. 

edit   hab die 2te seite nid gesehn

----------


## Tyrolens

Ausgezeichnet!Auf ebay hat´s übrigens ein paar Monate gedauert, bis sie ihn gebannt haben.

----------


## pagey

org.....des i ja ka kleinkrimineller der mal schnell jemand übern tisch zieht, der macht des ja höchst profesionell im grossen stil   

sherlock noox kriegt ihn !

----------


## georg

Mir ist das auch nie aufgefallen..   Ned schlecht. 

Sollt ma vielleicht an Notruf-Knopf am Maktplatz anbringen, wen einem User was auffält.

----------


## Tom

Is a guate Idde ,einfach bei den Einträgen einen Button und wen wer aus der Reihe fällt oder es was verdächtiges gibt ,geht da eine Nachricht an einen Mod der die Einträge editieren oder löschen kann .
Immerhin ist der Marktplatz mitllerweile zu einen der größten aufgestiegen und da sollte mal was geschehen (Bildupload wäre auch net schlecht ) !

----------


## noox

er hatte immer die gleiche IP.jo... kommt zeit - kommt besserer Marktplatz.

----------


## Tom

Najao mit gleicher IP könnt ma schon was machen ,ob allerdings die Behörden in Rumänien da groß eine Hilfe sind wage ich zu bezweifeln .

----------


## Tyrolens

Das hängt von Schaden ab, bzw. von den verwirklichten Straftatbeständen. Bei gewerbsmäßigem Betrug werden auch die Rumänen tätig.

Interessant ist, dass solche Gschichten auf fast jeder MTB Internetplattform laufen. 
Siehe auch:

www.mtbreview.com/market/warning.shtml 


EDIT: Und hier vewrsucht´s auch wieder einer...

cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4126657585&category=30  745

----------


## FunkyFoes

notfalls halt registration und passwort per brief...ist zwar sehr umständlich, aber sicherer gehts kaum!

----------


## fundriver

"http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4126657585&category=30  745"

find das lustig das immer die selben käufer 8 mal hintereinander bei ihm / ihr gekauft haben.

bin ne petze aber hab ebay mal schnell was geschrieben .

mal gugen was die sagen. 

Bewertungsprofil:  193  Bewertungen.

 also 193 mal die selben ebayer 

cgi2.ebay.de/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=akacom

also immer schön bei ebay melden, (wenn ihr merkt das einer 200 oder mehr bewertungen hat 5 mal nacheinander der selbe ebayer ge oder verkauft hat und immer die gleichen bewertugen abgibt.

lustig find ich auch das viele bewertugen an einem tag statt finden  
 bewertet wird der sogar paralel auf die sekunde genau 


 ist der blöd sowas fällt doch auf

----------


## Ludwig

oiso der gepostete ebay link geht nimma - bzw. den artikel gibts nimma.....is ja schnell gangen

----------


## fundriver

jo, also äh entweder hat der das hir im forum gelesen (bin mir 50 % sicher) oder ebay hat sich drumm gekümert 

ich weis es nicht.

aber der krampf geht leider weiter. selbst wenn man da jetzt einen kurzfristig ausgeschaltet hat. es hat wenig gebracht (auf dauer)

----------


## matthias

hab ich grad von vermutlich dem selbn typn bekommen wegn meim kona dass ich verkaufen wollt...
bin ma halt ned sicher deswegn obs der selbe is aber die yahoo adresse schaut irgendwie ähnmlich billig aus...


	Jeremy Doan <jer_0092003@yahoo.com>


Good Day,
  As regards to your advert on the website your NOTVERKAUF for sale. i wll want you to know that am highly interseted in buying it and if you are willing in selling it kindly get
 back to me with your offerning price.

 MR JAMES EDWARDS
 41 SYCAMORE WALK,
 LOFTUS,
 SALTBURN-BY-THE SEA,
 CLEVELAND.TS13 4XJ
 ENGLAND
 Tel No---------01287-642553

 N/B--I will like to know if you will accpect a banker draft from euro bank
         Conciderly the shippment ,My international shipping agent will come to your location  for the pick-up as we seal up the transation.
     Thanks my best regards!

----------


## Ludwig

najo - lass da halt des geld überweisen und dann soll ers abholen lassen.....

----------


## matthias

mag des kona jetzt eh nimma verkaufn, erstens hab i mi in das teil zu sehr verliebt, ausserdem kann ichs deswegn behalten weil meine eltern großzügigerweiße das erste mal was dazu zahlt habn zum radl

----------


## rembox

next try...der will wo nicht nur grosse sachen...


Hello
    a client of mine is intrest in your Für schnellspanner, 130mm federweg, ca 20cm schaft. 
 for sale, so i will like you to tell me the last price you can  bid for your Für schnellspanner, 130mm federweg, ca 20cm schaft. 
, and also tell me about it's presently condition 
immediately my client is making the payment with a cashier, cashier chegue,
get me back immediately, 

      best regard,
                 nero.
-- 
_______________________________________________
Get your free email from www.jojomail.com
THAIWARE Free Download - www.thaiware.com

----------


## noox

Da hat sich ja einer direkt Mühe gegeben. Scheinbar hat der einen kleinen Bot geschrieben (oder einen verwendet, den man so konfigurieren kann), der aus unseren Marktplatz die Überschrift rausssucht und damit automatisch Mails versendet!

----------


## rembox

naja pff, zu verdenken ists ihm nicht.


siehs mal so, du bist n jugendlicher (16 oda so) voll der pc freak (software) hats richtig drauf mitm programmieren etc. der sich das mal als "scheiss" ausgedacht hat.

brauch ja nur einer reinfallen (was ja angeblich schon passiert ist) und die paar stunden programmieren haben sich locker ausgezahlt.

frage mich nur nach welchen kriterien das ausgewählt wird 
sone dirt jumper ist ja nicht wirklich n grosser gewinn

----------


## Ludwig

i hab a sowas kriegt.....von am nero324 a-t outgun dot com

----------


## pagey

wird wohl fast jeder beommen der irgendwas am marktplatz sucht oder verkauft....

irgendwie is des scho a witz dass der des weiterhin täglich probiert und ma eigentlich nix dagegen machen kann....

----------


## Streetbiker

genau die gleiche mail hab ich auch bekommen, nur mit meim Hai eingesetzt

----------


## Streetbiker

soeben auch die mail erhalten

----------


## colophonius

Nur so: warum verkaufst du dein Bike eigentlich?

----------


## Streetbiker

Ich brauch Geld. Will endlich n neuen PC   Außerdem hab ich im Moment eh net soooo Bock auf biken, und ich hab nächstes Jahr eh schon Auto

----------


## v1per



----------


## georg

Des darf ned wahr sein. Verkauft der sein Radl für nen deppaten Silizium-Blechtrottel..  

Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab.

----------


## jevgeny

die jugend von heut

----------


## A.N.D.I.

i hob griagt vo jesper a-t outgun dot com

----------


## Tyrolens

Das ist völlig normal - in Zukunft allerdings wird das Radl statt gegen ein Auto, gegen ein Moped getauscht werden.

----------


## rembox

pff wer sowas macht kann garnicht leidenschaftlich biken!!!

niemals würd ich mir n auto gegen bike holen, würd die karre nur benutzen um damit zu strecken oder treffen zu kommen :P

der typ nervt langsam!!!! oder sind das gar mehrere?

----------


## Old Anonym

Bei mir hat ers auch probiert die drecksau!

hello 
thank you for the immeadiate responce to my last mail i am indeed pleased with you.i called my client and i told him about all you said in the mail you sent resently and he told me that it is ok by him but he will like the transaction made immeadiately but he said there is something which he cant meet up with,he wants to make the payment by cheque...As soon as you get your full information ready and sent to me your cheque will be issued..Hoping to hear from you soon. 
best regards, 
jasper.... 
 email: jasper2006 a-t outgun dot com

Kanns kaum glauben was für Flachwichser auf diesem Planeten weilen.....

----------


## Old Anonym

...wenn er das in sooo großen stil betreibt könnt ma ihn doch leicht drankriegen. man läßt sich den scheck schicken und wartet auf seinen "international kurier" den man dann gleich dingfest macht!?

----------


## Streetbiker

Neuer Name: George Mac 

Gleicher Text!!


aber bitte hotta gschriebn: ...your *shark* dirt...   so ein trottel

----------


## rembox

BECK ROWLAND ....nächster versuch, aber er hat jetz n anderen text!

----------


## Cove Rider

ist des dieser besagte betrüger?

"george mac" <george_mac05@outgun.com>

Hello,
     I'm interested in purchasing your (24" LR )I will like you to give me the last price you are willing to sell it for me.Also i will like you to e-mail the pic's and the information about it and the present condition as of it now.I will likeyou to know that my terms of payment will be a certified bank cheque...I will be sincerely hoping to hear from you sonest...
Regards...
GEORGE MAC....

N:B,I will like you to get back to me in english language so that we can understand each other......
--

----------


## colophonius

Oder der  
-----
boston by name, I am an international bussines man who deal in
exporting and impoting of Motorbikes,etc, I have branches in
Germany, South Africa and West-Africa.I came across your......Tausch: GizmoDH+42er KB gegen DS+36er-40erKB..
.which my customer is interested in buying it, I would like to know
the
present status and is cost price so that I can proceed further on
this,meanwhile my client pay with cheque, for the shippment I have a
reputable shipping agent that will come and pick it up from your
place as
soon as the payment is sent to you.
the pic will be needed to see.
Thanks hope to read from you ASAP

-----

----------


## BATMAN

Du solltest Accounts nur noch von validierten eMail-Adressen zu lassen.
Im Marktplatz sowieso.

Einamaliges Passwort zum einloggen wird per mail geschickt und danach kann mans ändern.
Mittlerweile gibt es nur noch sehr wenige provider die eMail-Adressen mit Phantasieangaben zur Person vergeben.

Vielleicht hilft Dir der Link: www.phpbuilder.com/columns/tim19990221.php3

----------


## noox

werde ich am Board sowieso demnächst mal einstellen. "Anonymes" Posten - insbesondere am Marktplatz will ich aber nicht abstellen. Bei oben genannten Fällen ist nicht das E-Mail das Problem.

----------


## BATMAN

Man würde weniger Käufer erreichen, wenn sie alle registriert sein müßten. Das ist ein Problem.
Bei Verkäufern hätte es den Vorteil, dass man mittlerweile fast immer gültig Benutzerdaten angeben muss um eine eMail Adresse zu erhalten und im Ernstfall dieser dadurch identifiziert werden könnte
Allerdings würde auch dies wieder die Verkäuferzahl reduzieren und kriminelle Schlitzohren würden sicher einen der mittlerweile wenigen Provider wählen, der dies noch nicht so handhabt.

Die IP Adresse hilf halt nicht viel, wenn man über nen Proxy kommt. Mittlerweile loggen aber auch schon viele "anonyme" Proxis ihren Verkehr. Ist aber sicher nen großer Aufwand an diese Daten zu gelangen.

Nen Button zum melden eines Beitrags wär aber sicher fürs ganze Forum nicht schlecht.

Eigentlich alles mit Nachteilen behaftet,
aber Du machst das schon

----------


## noox

das mit der E-Mail-Verifikation ist noch nicht ganz so. Gut, bei den großen deutschen muss die Adresse stimmen, aber sonst ist das ziemlich egal. Sieht man eh bei dem Rumänen, der z.B. hauptsächlich yahoo-Adressen verwendet hat.

Den Marktplatz vor Anonymen Lesen sperren geht einfach nicht. 

Irgendwann wird der Marktplatz aber eh auch ins Forum integriert und damit ist das Löschen etc. einfacher.

----------


## FLo33

hab genau das gleiche email erhalten...

----------


## Old Anonym

Kennt Ihr den Text? (kommt einem bekannt vor oder?)
Ich habe mal meine Konverstation hier eingefügt:

> Goodday zu Ihnen, mag ich Ihnen meinen Ihnen erklären mein Interesse I Ihr
> Fahrrad für sale.I morgens Umdr. Jim Alvis kaufend Amsterdam, Holland.I
> von wil L, wie Sie, um zu gefallen zurück zu mir mit dem anwesenden
Zustand
> des Fahrrades erhalten, und vom letzten anbietenprice.so, daß Zahlung an
Sie
> heraus sofort geleistet werden kann. Ich hoffe, von Ihnen bald zu lesen.
> Dank und Gott segnen Sie. Respekt, Umdr. Jim Alvis

Hello,

sorry, i ´dont understand your Request. I see your german is not so good. I
hope your english is a little bit better.
I think you want buy the Manitou Sherman breakout fork.
Ship to nederlands cost with DHL 16,50 EU.
I make a good price for you. Transfer to me 410 euro inclusive dispatch and
the fork belongs to you.
Whats your Decision

Best regards

Marcus 

Dear Marcus,
 Am Glad to hear back from you concerning the
 fork.well i will like to tell you my deep
 interest in buying this fork from you.I will like you to please get back to me with the present condition of the fork.

The price is okay by me,and i will offer you 410 euro
 for it.if you have any details about the fork
you can as well let me know about it.

I will be making payment via certified cashier's
 check.
 You dont have to worry about the pick up,as my
 shipping agent  will come for the pick up in your
 place,they will take take of the frieght/voyage of
 the fork,and also insure it as well,to avoid
 damage or loss.I hope to read back from you.
 Thanks and God bless you.
 Regards,
 Rev Jim

Hier die besagte email Adresse:
Rev Jim Alvis <solarrino@yahoo.com

----------


## bunny

schaust du  hier

----------


## Old Anonym

jo

----------


## Old Anonym

_Greetings,My name is NOLAN SIMON,I hail from HOLLAND  and i am highly interested in buying your  {Specialized Enduro 2004 , M}  from you ,I will like you to give me the ASKING price and also scan the pics for me for proper verifycation . As for the shipping,I have a liable shipper that takes goods care of all my shipping .Cashiers check is the payment method. So pls email me back so that we canconclude about it. and i will like you to feed me out
of this
info...
Name...
Address...
City...
State...
Country...
Phone#
I await ur this info so that ! i can fax it down to my
client that will
send u the cashiers check.hope this is acceptable
         ! email me ASAP....... pls
                                 regards simon._ 


hmmm...

----------


## Sebbi

> normalerweise müsstest den typen bluffen u. ihm sagen, dass du ihm das geld in bar per post schickst um ihm dann eine briefbombe zukommen zu lassen... har har har


milzbrannt  xD   muhahaha

----------


## degoe

> milzbrannt  xD   muhahaha


Kannst du gerne haben von mir. Hauptsache mit reden,aber das gleiche machen du..........

----------


## ICH

Da schließe ich mich natürlich absolut an. Ich wünsche Dir nur das "Beste" Sebbi.
Ich hoffe Du bist gut versichert und schau Dich 3 Mal öfter als sonst um bevor Du über die Straße gehst.

----------


## Sebbi

herzlichen glückwunsch

----------


## degoe

schleiche dich vom platz du A...... Gescheit reden kannst,aber was ist mit unserem Geld? Ach ja weitere schritten sind unternommen.Freue dich auf Besuch vom Herrn Polizist.  :Twisted:

----------


## michael66

Sebbi du bist ein ********* und bekommst noch was dir zusteht warte ab.

----------


## Dotti

dem schließe ich mich an! bevor man kriminell wird sollte man mal seinen namen googeln! im lc4 forum sind auch schon ein paar leute hinter dir her! und das i phone hat auch jemand nicht erhalten...

----------


## M2B

[B]ACHTUNG !!!!! ER ist ieder aktiv auf eBay Kleinanzeigen[/B

Hallo zusammen.
Habe euren Thred hier heute gefunden da ich bei meiner Suche nach einem neuen Rahmen auch auf Ihn gestoßen bin bei eBay Kleinanzeigen.
Dort bietet er einen Rocky Mountain Flatlinerahmen sowie ein Iphone und 2 Gabeln Fox 40 und MZ 888 an sowie 2 Tablet PC´s.
Hier der Link zu seinen Angeboten : kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeige...userId=7394662

Wieso ich meine ds er es ist ?
Ich habe seine Bankdaten zur Überweisung bekommen mit original dem Namen der hier genannt wurde.
Er kommt aus dem Bundesland Hessen, nähe Frankfurt (Bad Hombruch o.ä.)
Bezahlung per Vorkasse und angebliche Abholung möglich.
Erste Frage seinerseits ar : Wo kommst du denn her und wo würde der Rahmen denn hin geschickt werden ?
Da hat wohl jemnd Angst vor ungebetenen Gästen
Als Bankdaten wurde mir die Commerzbank genannt.

Wieso ich sicher bin das es sich um Betrug handelt und genau die Person ist ?
Ichhabe erst relativ wenig geschrieben mit ihm, seinerseits des öfteren lange Pausen.
Nun kam die Aussage er sei im Urlaub gewesen und konte daher wenig schreiben (Anhand des Mailanhangs konnte ich sehen das er vom Handy mit Android Software geschrieben hat).
Als ich ihm sagte dass ich den Rahmen nehme ging alles ganz fix mit Bankdaten etc.
Wollte ihm dann ene Stunde später von einer 2ten mailaddy schreiben. Beim abchicken km dann : Angebot nicht mehr aktiv.
2 Minuten später wurden alle Anzeigen von ihm erneut eeingestellt.
Auf Nachfragen meinerseits, wieso er das Angebot gelöscht und wieder aktiv gesetzt bzw erneut eingestellt habe schrieb er: Er musste di enochmal einstellen, da er sich das Angebot am PC ausdrucken wollte und wieder löscht sobald sein Drucker angeschlossen ist.
Also schrieb ich ihm nochml von einer 2ten und dritten Mailadresse nachdem er mir den Rahmen bereits zugesagt hatte.
Auf beide mail gab es die Antwort: Ja der Rahmen ist noch zu haben undnoch nicht verkauft.

Um weitere "Opfer" zu vermeiden wäre es schön, wenn einer der Admins hier eine Rundmail an alle registrierten User senden könnte um darauf hinzuweisen.
Gut das ich noch nichts gezahlt habe, ansonsten hätte ich auch kein Problem die 1,5 Stunden Autofahrt auf mich zu nehmen und dem guten einen Besuch abzustatten.
Den Sprit ist es mir allemale Wert.

Ich würde euch bitten, diesen Text auch in anderen Foren zu posten um andere Leute zu schützen. Ich bin leide rnicht auf so vielen Platformen registriert.
Aber da die Mühlen der Justiz sehr langsam mahlen, und er nur mit einer Gemeinschaftsstrafe (ggf. Bewährung) davon kommt helft mit den Schaden bei anderen zu regulieren bzw zu vermeiden.

Danke

----------

